# A New Experience from a Cigar I thought I knew



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.

BUT...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.
> 
> BUT...


Habanos Lounge. Vague comment on NC Fonsecas. I hope there is more to come. :hn


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

So I take it you had a CC Fonseca???


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.
> 
> BUT...


Are we supposed to finish the sentence for you??


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.
> 
> BUT...


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread is teh suck :BS


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Alas! Poor Fonseca, I knew him well.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> So I take it you had a CC Fonseca???


That's the most reasonable alternative. So, I say, yes.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Is something in the water here in the jungle? There have been some bizzare posts and threads as of late.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Is something in the water here in the jungle? There have been some bizzare posts and threads as of late.


:tpd:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe this is an example of a sentence completion test. We will all project our thoughts on how it ends. My own thought is "my mother"...


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.
> 
> BUT...


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

bpegler said:


> I believe this is an example of a sentence completion test. We will all project our thoughts on how it ends. My own thought is "my mother"...


maybe it's a contest for some fonseca's...

I'll give it a go.

_I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.

BUT..._*I am giving them up for lent.*

Next....


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

_I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars
BUT..._

...I've decided to take the socially responsible, politically correct moral high ground and end my usage of evil tobacco. For the children, of course.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars.
> 
> BUT...


I don't anymore....

I'm assuming that's the end of the sentence, since you noted a new experience in the thread title.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Being vague is sometimes beneficial.

Yes, I had a very fantastic cigar yesterday that was a far departure from the NC Fonseca.

I thought you guys would pick up on it but yes, I got a fantastic Fonseca that was my first higher end C and I loved every bit of it. New experiences are great.

Sorry for the vagueness guys, I'd simply read some of the recent threads about giving too much information so I thought I'd go the other way. :ss

Now do you guys understand why the vague opening statement?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

it's a tough line to walk/learn...

But if want to give an opinion on a Habano Cigar, this is the Habanos Forum. There is also a Forum for Habanos Reviews.

I'm sure other BOTL would like to read your full review on the cigar.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

No1der said:


> Being vague is sometimes beneficial.
> 
> Yes, I had a very fantastic cigar yesterday that was a far departure from the NC Fonseca.
> --snip--
> Now do you guys understand why the vague opening statement?


I'm glad you enjoyed your *Cuban* Fonseca. Which one?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

No1der said:


> I have always liked the NC Fonseca cigars......So I scratched my
> 
> BUT...


Did I win Did I win


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

You know, this thread started as a practice in discretion but it actually turned out to be a really funny thread thanks to all the smartass answers.

I'm thinking that this type of thread will end up being my first contest in the near future.

The funniest fill in the blank will win something. 

No, but the Fonseca(s) I smoked in the past, although quite good, pale in comparison to the wonderful flavors the original Cuban version has.

I smoked the Fonseca Delicias yesterday and it is a wonderful smoke. I'd say medium to medium-light in body and as I'm a fan of lower guage cigars the 40 or so RG is perfect.

The NC Fonseca's are nice but they don't have all those wonderful undertones of other flavors that the Cuban version have. They simply don't compare. I'd go as far as saying that it's like apples and oranges.

I'd make the comparison of Coke and "New Coke" from years past. The only difference is that in this comparison I tried "New Coke" first and then tasted the original and never looked back.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> You know, this thread started as a practice in discretion but it actually turned out to be a really funny thread thanks to all the smartass answers.
> 
> I'm thinking that this type of thread will end up being my first contest in the near future.
> 
> ...


There is absolutely no relationship between Cuban cigars and the NC version of the same name other than the name itself. To link the two, even tangentially, is erroneous.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> There is absolutely no relationship between Cuban cigars and the NC version of the same name other than the name itself. To link the two, even tangentially, is erroneous.


Pnoon, I knew that for some time now but I completely agree with you. It's not the same animal and the comparison was originally made for purposes of being vague.

My experience with CC is not that extensive yet as I've only tried the FDC and JLP so far and I enjoyed the greatly.

I decided to start at the lower end and work my way up to the big boys. So basically the Fonseca was the second rung on the ladder and so far it's all been great.

The only drawback to the JLP's was that they were short filler and could get a little squirly when it came to the draw but a little bit of massage and they were quite good and I would even say that they could be a goto cigar. Not great but very pleasant and enjoyable.

So far the FDC's were my least favorite but that's due to how mild they are and I usually like a little more body.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Vagueness, huh? That's why all the cool kids in "the know" call them ISOMs. And remember, it sounds just like it's spelled--important to remember that so you'll fit in at herfs. 

Seriously, glad you liked it. They're pretty decent cigars. Comparing them to the non-Cuban cigar of the same name can only cause confusion, however.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Note, the Fonseca Delicias is a short filler cigar, AFAIK.

Great smoke, though. I love em! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

croatan said:


> Vagueness, huh? That's why all the cool kids in "the know" call them ISOMs. And remember, it sounds just like it's spelled--important to remember that so you'll fit in at herfs.


Now is that EYE-sum or aye-SUM  or perhap aye-ess-oh-emmm


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Now is that EYE-sum or aye-SUM  or perhap aye-ess-oh-emmm


The preferred way is EYE-sawm :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

now that's just AWEsome !!


but I prefer

Eye Es Oh Em


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

burninator said:


> Note, the Fonseca Delicias is a short filler cigar, AFAIK.
> 
> Great smoke, though. I love em! :tu


Really? Maybe I misread something somewhere. I didn't realize they were short filler. Doesn't really matter though, I like 'em.

Oh, and I don't think I'll be calling them ISOM's as an elder Gorilla informed me that that stuff only flies over in the general cigar forum and that he personally hated that term. So CC it is for me untill proven wrong. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Now is that EYE-sum or aye-SUM  or perhap aye-ess-oh-emmm


I prefer ewe........never mind. FOnseca makes a pretty good, mild cigar.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

croatan said:


> The preferred way is EYE-sawm :tu


I prefer finding people who get their panties in a bunch over the term "ISOM".

*ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**
ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM

:tg :bx :ss
*


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mods, we have had problems out of the above member before. Can we please get him banned??????


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Mods, we have had problems out of the above member before. Can we please get him banned??????


If you started a poll, I'm pretty sure there'd be overwhelming support! :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> I prefer finding people who get their panties in a bunch over the term "ISOM".
> 
> *ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
> **ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM**ISOM
> ...


Hog... you like MISO soup that much?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> I prefer finding people who get their panties in a bunch over the term "ISOM".
> 
> :tg :bx :ss


Damn it, Josh, how many times do I have to tell you to stop looking at my panties!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

croatan said:


> Damn it, Josh, how many times do I have to tell you to stop looking at my panties!


Stop wearing such short skirts! :dr

You know you love the attention.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

croatan said:


> Damn it, Josh, how many times do I have to tell you to stop looking at my panties!


James, if you would stop dressing like this he would.

You want to stop staring a a train wreck but you can't....


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Geesh I didn't think that would kill the thread. 

Am I the only one that thinks that picture is funny?


How about I start the thread back up: Please stop telling everyone you are breaking the law!!:bn


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

txmatt said:


> James, if you would stop dressing like this he would.
> 
> You want to stop staring a a train wreck but you can't....


I guess the real question is do you have the original picture without the blur and is it your desktop?:fu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Geesh I didn't think that would kill the thread.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks that picture is funny?
> 
> How about I start the thread back up: Please stop telling everyone you are breaking the law!!:bn


Face it, Matt: you're a thread killer. Or at least that pic of you in the cowboy hat is.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't you guys get it? The man in the picture is a Cuban. Even worse, he's a Cuban communist.

This man is the reason why Cuban cigars are prohibited for import by the U.S. Government.

The logic is that if we Americans were to smoke Cuban cigars we would all end up like the Cuban in the picture and gay marriage can't be far behind.

And then, the four horsemen arrive and that's that.


----------

